# 2011 Ranger Phantom w/ Yamaha F70



## eastcoastpaddle (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Gents,

Any help would be appreciated to start.

Boat: 2011 Ranger Phantom 16'8"
Boat Weight: 650lbs
Engine: Yamaha F70
Engine Weight: 260lbs
Jackplate: Bobs
Tim Tabs: Yes
Current Prop: Power Tech PTR4R16PVM90, 4 blade, 16 pitch and 13.5 diam

Here is the issues:


Hole shot is horrible.

I have to jack the plate half way up, trim it about a 3rd, and get the tabs just right to get 5100 rpm.

I can't tell you what the top speed is because the speedometer does not read correctly when doing all the above.
Additional Info:

The Yamaha Performance Bulletin for this boat/engine combo uses a Pontoon Prop with 13" pitch and 14" diameter. The performance crushes what I am getting. You can find the performance data here  http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/..._pntn_rng_168phantom_f70la_2011-06-09_flt.pdf
My Needs:

I fish in the Lagoon and want hole shot. Speed is secondary but still want to hit 30mph

I am also not so sure I want to go all the way down to a 13 pitch or need to reach 6300 rpm.

Thanks in advance for any hep!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

What has power tech said try have always got me what I wanted I speak to Marcus he is the best


----------



## eastcoastpaddle (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks I talked to Marcus this morning and he was very helpful. He suggested the SWW3r14 or the sww4r13.

I also talked with Ranger. The prop I have now was sent with the boat to the dealer. My understanding it took Yamaha a little while to figure out the best prop for engine/boat combo. They are recommending the prop in the performance bulletin now. It is a Pontoon Prop made by Yamaha so I think they are still not there yet. They are going to swap it out for free so I am going to give it a shot. Anything is better than what I got! 

If it still does not seem right I will try out the SWW props.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

You should be able to hit 30mph all day and have a good hole shot. I am running a 2010 phantom with a yami 60 4stk. It came stock with a powertech 3blade prop and seems to have a decent cup, not sure of pitch etc... cause I am at work today, but probably wouldn't work for you cause you have a slightly larger engine. Anyways I have a good holeshot which is important cause I fish the goon alot as well, I can get 30-32 fully loaded or riding solo @ 5800rpm. That is with plate around 3.5" and a very slight trim of the engine..... Also I can run the jack plate full 6" up and not blow out...
I also have a friend running a banshee extreme with a F60 and he has great holeshot and still hits around the low 30's, so keep trying props... Great holeshot, and 30 should be no problem with your setup!!


----------

